# Some of the best video footage Ive seen yet



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive seen so many youtube videos of catching steelhead but this is the best so far. What still gets me is some of the tiny little spots where these huge fish come out of.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Why do fly fisherman listen to the worst music imaginable?

I muted the sound and turned on some Norwegian Death Metal, made it a little more tolerable.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Why do fly fisherman listen to the worst music imaginable?
> 
> I muted the sound and turned on some Norwegian Death Metal, made it a little more tolerable.


Haha!.... I cant say anything about the sound i havent heard it yet. I found and posted the video while on the internet at work so i had the sound turned off.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I caught the biggest steel I have ever caught out of that creek! Pretty cool! It was also the first one I ever caught on my fly rod!


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

What creek is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

tehsavage said:


> What creek is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app





Thats what I was wondering myself but obviously it is one of the "unmentionalbles". Looks like they were careful not to give the name on the video. Probably too far east for me to ever make it there anyway but still wish I knew for curiositys sake.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha there went that creek.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol hopefully not phildo! I try to keep my mouth shut on stuff like that... I think I know who the woman is in that video.... And if it is who I think it is than there are a few more people that know about that creek... Good news is they know about tons more than I do! That's why they are "unmentionables".... Cause if you mention it you won't be able to fish it anymore.... Lol it will look the guys in the salmon runs shoulder to shoulder! Lots of leg work to find stuff like that!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Lets just say its west. Not east


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've caught fish out of smaller criks before, but dang, those fish can't even run anywhere!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If you enjoyed the video as much as i did then im glad i got to share it with ya.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Video not working for me... anyone else having issues?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

For whatever reason some videos you have to view from a PC only on youtube now.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

It works on my samsung phone


----------

